# is there a certain way to feed frozen daphnia?



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

so i bought daphnia today to try for my bettas. and i didn't realize how teeny tiny they are. haha. i fed it with a tiny dropper. although one of my males seemed as if nothing happened and he didn't see it. he's not as adventurous as the others who eat the drop from the dropper. lol.

is there a certain way i should feed this? or was what i did just fine?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Tank water to defrost them, and I use tweezers when I'm feeding frozen/FD/live foods and feed one at a time to make sure they see/eat it.. it's a little slower, but it gives me some one on one time with each one, and I don't over/under feed.


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

haha okay! i'll get some tweezers just for that and try it out.


----------



## mathkid (Sep 15, 2011)

I had this question too! Post back with how it goes, chrissylee13... daphnia really are teeny tiny! I don't even know if I'd be able to pick them up with tweezers...


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

haha, i know right. thats partially why i thought of the dropper idea.


----------



## mathkid (Sep 15, 2011)

So I tried feeding daphnia today! My fish seemed to really like it, though he was hesitant at first!

I used a dropper for the whole thing, but next time I plan to use a toothpick. I used the tip of a dropper to scrape off some of the daphnia. The dropper again to add a little tank water to thaw it. Then the tip of the dropper to feed a few to him at a time. I think he ate a little more than 10 of them. They're really tiny though... I wonder if that was enough =\

The dropper is also useful if he doesn't notice some - you can pick them back up so they don't float around.


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

I use a black plastic spoon (teaching them that the spoon means treats, and they are learning fast!). I only feed the daphnia if I am going to do a water change because it's messy, but I also have shrimp in the sorority and the males' split tank to clean up what they miss. My plakat boy will not eat anything but pellets though, but I keep giving him a little just in case he decides he wants the good stuff. I drip a little in at a time. My halfmoon LOVES everything, and the girls jump over each other for it.


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

aww yay! how cute. maybe i'll try the spoon or toothpick idea.


----------



## mathkid (Sep 15, 2011)

Another question about frozen daphnia: some of the daphnia are pink and some are translucent/light brown. Are both colors normal?

How many do you feed?


----------

